# How much food do you feed your 7 month old?



## opera330

*Hi*

Cody just turned 9 mos. but at 7 and he ate about four cups daily. 2 in AM and 2 in PM. He remains lean and active. He eats Fromm Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## inge

From the moment I switched Tess to adult food at 6 months, I've given her 1 cup in the morning and one in the evening. She gets Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato (370 cal). For lunch she usually gets an apple or a banana and some yoghurt. Plus a large milkbone when I have my coffee. She weighs about 60 lbs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

That sounds like too much but you can never tell without really feeling the dog. At 7 months, I was feeding 2.5 cups to 3 cups if we have an active day. You don't want to overfeed as it's bad for a growing puppy. If you can add a photo showing little Mr. Oakley from the side and from the top, that would be helpful.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Oakley is on PPS turkey adult i think if i gave him one cup in am and one in pm he would eat the house!!


----------



## oakleysmommy

CarolinaCasey said:


> That sounds like too much but you can never tell without really feeling the dog. At 7 months, I was feeding 2.5 cups to 3 cups if we have an active day. You don't want to overfeed as it's bad for a growing puppy. If you can add a photo showing little Mr. Oakley from the side and from the top, that would be helpful.


 i will get some photos up today. as i dont know how to upload on this thread i will put them with the rest of his pics.. he also just got a bath so he may look fat but trust me its all fluff


----------



## Piper

oakleysmommy said:


> i will get some photos up today. as i dont know how to upload on this thread i will put them with the rest of his pics.. he also just got a bath so he may look fat but trust me its all fluff


LOL! Piper is the same! She looks so fat and fluffy after a bath, but she's the skinniest thing ever. Thankfully the "fullness" of her coat settles down after a few days. I always tell her she should be in a commercial for voluminous shampoo!


----------



## Mirinde

Iorek gets between 2.5 and 3 cups of Eukanuba LBP daily. 3 cups on an active day, 2.5 on a less active day. On a 2.5 cup day, he gets a good play session in the front yard, and one hour long walk. On a 3 cup day, he gets those things + five or six hours at daycare playing or we go to my mom's and he gets to run run run in her massive backyard. He gets a lot of training extras (and usually a full kong) during the day but we try to keep it fresh and low fat. I am considering bumping him down to 2 cups on low key days. He's got a very lean frame with a pretty pronounced dip in his waist. However, it takes a little bit of pressure to feel his ribs... he's a siberian husky/golden mix and he definitely got the husky frame. No fat, just TONS of muscle, especially in his upper body. I'm just trying to keep him extra lean because he's showing some issues with his joints and I don't want the extra weight to add to it. At four cups a day, he got super bulky and looked like a rectangle... started losing his waist entirely.


----------



## dexter0125

1 1/4 in the morning, 1 1/2 in the evening. He gets a kong full of kibble and either low fat cream cheese or peanut butter before I go to class to keep him quiet. It probably averages out to 3 cups.

Mixture of Nature's Recipe LBP & Nature's Recipe Chicken, Sweet Potato, and Pumpkin.


----------



## oakleysmommy

i havent gotton any pics up yet he will not stay still for me to get a few shots of him i have cut him back to 3.5 cups a day, he is thin at 4 cups but i think 3.5 sounds a bit better for him right now. i can feel his ribs with just alittle pressure.. will post pics soon


----------

